# Abici



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's my current rig. The frame came in all nasty. I sanded, and polished it to mirrorlike shine. It took tons of elbow grease, but despite no fancy shmancy paint, or logo's, I get compliments on it.
This bike rides very well. Its lightning fast around fast corners, and turns on a dime. The beefy oldskool Duraace brakes and neuvation wheels provide SICK stopping power. I'm 190lbs, and the brakes are sensational.
the carbonlord bars are stiff, and very comfy, with several hand positions. The Truvativ rouleur crankset is 175, with gxp bb. Stiff as heck. I used to ride 172.5's, and this allows more oomph for sprints and climbs. Going to longer cranks and the airone saddle are easily the best changes I've made.


----------

